# Is this true about the Canadian Reformed Seminary?



## xirtam (Nov 28, 2013)

Someone mentioned to me that there are only two reformed seminaries in Canada. One is in Quebec and the other is the Canadian Reformed Theological Seminary in Ontario. He mentioned that the CRTS has some issues "with their view of the covenant and presumption that everyone is saved." And in terms of preaching, "there wouldn't be a call to repentance and faith", because of the aforementioned presumption.


Could anyone on the Puritan Board fill me in on the veracity of these claims?

In Christ,


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 28, 2013)

Brian,

That is simply slanderous. If you go to theseed.info, you'll find sermons by several graduates of CRTS and you can see for yourself.


----------



## xirtam (Nov 29, 2013)

Guido's Brother said:


> Brian,
> 
> That is simply slanderous. If you go to theseed.info, you'll find sermons by several graduates of CRTS and you can see for yourself.



Would they have pulled that idea out of thin air or has there been grounds for such claims in the past?


----------



## xirtam (Nov 29, 2013)

> Have you attempted to contact the representatives of said seminary? That's the best first move.



I have not as of yet. I was given a professor's name and a line to contacting him. The information that I was given came to me from a Canadian who was instructed by his elders to attend an American seminary instead of the Canadian Reformed Seminary.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree with Dr. Bredenhof.

I know the professors at CRTS (and will be making response at a conference there in January) and this is not at all the case. Dr. G.H. Visscher is the Principal there and would, I am sure, be able to verify the Seminary's historic Reformed commitments to any inquirers.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 29, 2013)

Only two reformed seminaries in Canada? SLANDER! 

There's at least.... C'mon guys... name 'em... 

Ottowa Theological Hall


----------



## xirtam (Nov 29, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> I agree with Dr. Bredenhof.
> 
> I know the professors at CRTS (and will be making response at a conference there in January) and this is not at all the case. Dr. G.H. Visscher is the Principal there and would, I am sure, be able to verify the Seminary's historic Reformed commitments to any inquirers.
> 
> ...



I truly hope this is the case, because the reason why I was told this is because I am looking for a possible reformed seminary to attend in the future and I asked the gentlemen why he had chosen the American seminary over CRTS. He gave that response, but he also directed me to ask others - the Puritan Board is my only "others" at this moment.

I will definitely contact them, when I learn more about the reformed faith and have decided about future education.

Thank you.

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam (Nov 29, 2013)

N. Eshelman said:


> Only two reformed seminaries in Canada? SLANDER!
> 
> There's at least.... C'mon guys... name 'em...
> 
> Ottowa Theological Hall



You must be American.  It's Ottawa.


----------



## Quatchu (Nov 29, 2013)

xirtam said:


> Alan D. Strange said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Dr. Bredenhof.
> ...



I don't know much about it, but seems good compared to allot of options in Canada. If I had known about CRTS at a different time and a different place I might have considered going there.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Nov 29, 2013)

You should be aware that CRTS is the seminary of the Canadian Reformed Church. Dr. Bredenhof is a minister in that denomination. It does not seem to me that you are necessarily aware of that, Brian, and you need to be as a part of your research.

You would want to familiarize yourself with the Canadian Reformation Church if you think of attending CRTS or the RPCNA if you look into RPTS and so forth. The seminary at which I teach, for instance, serves several Reformed and Presbyterian churches, having faculty members who are ministerial members of several NAPARC churches and a board composed of elder and minister representatives of our constituent churches. 

Approach all situations with eyes wide open, find out about the constituent denomination(s), talk to the folk there (Dr. Visscher, for example), and don't simply take the word of people who have chosen to go to other institutions. Talk to several institutions and visit several of them so you can get a feel for them, what goes on in the classroom, etc. Talk to alumni and current students as well as faculty, staff and administration. In all cases, make sure that you go forward with good information and as a man dedicated to the Word and prayer. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## xirtam (Nov 30, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> You should be aware that CRTS is the seminary of the Canadian Reformed Church. Dr. Bredenhof is a minister in that denomination. It does not seem to me that you are necessarily aware of that, Brian, and you need to be as a part of your research.
> 
> You would want to familiarize yourself with the Canadian Reformation Church if you think of attending CRTS or the RPCNA if you look into RPTS and so forth. The seminary at which I teach, for instance, serves several Reformed and Presbyterian churches, having faculty members who are ministerial members of several NAPARC churches and a board composed of elder and minister representatives of our constituent churches.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Sir. You advice is most informative. I will keep all of that in mind and apply it as I do further research.

In Christ,


----------

